# Chacoan Growth Rate



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I have a male Chacoan Tegu named " Meat loaf". His birthday was July 2014.
I have had him a little over 1 month and was pretty surprised by the amount of growing he has done within that time. Just checking to see what everyone else has ran into?

When I first had him he was 10 inchs. 2 weeks roughly later he is measuring at 13 inches and now he is just under 16 inches. He loves his food, great healthy eater and very active. I was just thrown by the quick growth within the time frame I have shared with him so far. Any thoughts ?

Other then this is just a riot to have. I think he is the very best gift I could have ever received. He is so extremely nice to his mama, not so male friendly but loves his mama


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 22, 2014)

_Tegus grow fast, most people don't believe how fast until they see it for themselves. _


----------



## Josh (Oct 22, 2014)

Sounds about right. Very fast growers! Would love to see some photos of the growth progress! Glad you're enjoying your tegu so much.


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you guys. Glad to see that sounds normal. Was not sure if I was over feeding the bugger lol. He loves his food ! hense the name MEATLOAF lol he is fitting well into his name. I will take some photos and post : )


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Oct 22, 2014)

That's great that you guys are getting along  These animals are really great when handled and cared for with the proper husbandry. If you get a chance look at my guy on my hand in the profile pic which was in March of 2014 and check him out 7 months later in my recent post at 8 months. Crazy growth in the first year if kept and fed properly.


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Ralph, Thank you !. Oh wow I checked out the comparison photos AMAZING 
Yeah I sure love my guy. I do have to admit I am not very productive when I am around him I just can hold him for hours 
He is doing great. I noticed he does not like going to the bathroom in his enclosure. I have tried to take him out and put him a luke warm cat pan or on a puppy pad and he will go mostly every time  It is like he will hold it until you take him out, is that normal ?
He is very friendly and I just feel such a connection to him. I have always wanted a tegu for years and this experience is by far the best with any reptiles I have owned which I have alot ! What is your normal diet for your tegu ? Do you hibernate yours ? usually when ? and whats your thoughts when they are under 1 year old ? Thanks for the help !


----------



## Ralph DeMayo (Oct 23, 2014)

My guys diet is primarily all carnivore. He'll take whole prey everyother day(2-3 sm rats) and on his non whole prey days I alternate between, chicken hearts, salmon, shark, chicken livers and a cpl quail eggs with each non whole prey meal. All non whole prey days get dusted. Calcium (no D3)every day except 2 days out of the cycle of about 11 days i dust with calcium w/ D3. Those two days with D3 i also dust with a multivitamin. No hibernation here, day/night light cycle stays the same, ambient room and enclosures stay the same. Basking about 122 ambient enclosure temp about 85 and cool side 80. Nights all heat and light off, drops to about 72. My guy is only 8.5 months, so lot's still to learn but he is awesome and I'm totally looking forward to the stages and growth ahead. Oh and the poop thing is the same everyday. He has an 8' enclosure, to the left is basking on rock and newspaper, then all the way to the right he has a two foot area with brick to block the reptibark from spilling over onto the newspaper. This is where his hide is and where the humidity is kept high. He always poops to the left where the basking light is and never has gone in the repti where the hide is. He doesnt poop where he sleeps


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Ralph, Thank you for sharing the info ! appreciate it


----------



## sashiscrazy4tegus (Oct 26, 2014)

My handsome man roaming the shop


----------

